# What Optic?



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got this M1A late last month and just got the 3rd generation sight base from Springfield and put it on this weekend.










I won't really have much opportunity to fire it at distances greater than 100 yards, but it is capable of reasonable accuracy at much greater distances. I was thinking of a 1.25-4X Trijicon, but now am wondering if something with more magnification would be better. 3-9X?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Great rifle.

Why the insistence on a variable scope? For 100 yard shooting with a .308, a fixed 2.5X or 3X scope seems more than adequate for a non-sniper rifle. It'll also work fine if you get a chance to work at longer range and let the rifle "stretch its legs."

I have a .308 bolt gun with a fixed power 2.5X Leupold (scout style, mounted forward). I am very satisfied with it. For a .308 battle rifle, I'd get something like a 3X ACOG or similar and call it good.

Of the varibles you mentioned, I'd go with the lower power. Anything over 4-5X seems like overkill with a .308.


----------

